# Bear spray doesn't always work.



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

This is why I always carry my Glock. when hunting in Grizzly country.
I hope this link works.

Kevin




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10210413734089030


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow I don't think I would of taken the time to make a video


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Bad luck.


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

Hell that's going to leave a mark in the morning! Very lucky man and I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Albaman said:


> Hell that's going to leave a mark in the morning! Very lucky man and I hope he makes a full recovery.



I went to his Facebook page, and there are 4 more pictures that were taken at the Hospital, pretty ugly, he is a very lucky man.

for those of us that hunt western WY, MT or Idaho, keep in mind that there are Grizzlies.
be prepared. your life my depend on it.

Kevin


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Keep my side arm with even hunting Colorado. Had a close encounter with mountain lion and black bears. Was up in Glacier NP last fall and kept it very close at all times.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

He had a handgun as well as the spray. Maybe just as well he didn't use it. Very unlucky and lucky at the same time. He probably should have quietly gone the other way rather than alert the bear to his presence but that's armchair quarterbacking. He certainly has a heck of a tale to tell around the fire.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

I couldn't believe his first thought was to make a video. Half way through the video I was totally expecting him to say he was going to grab a beer before the hospital.

Scars are like tattoos with better stories


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

He had a gun as well...those that have spent enough time around grizzlies generally know that bear spray is a better option. Another example of why he used that and not the gun. He still got attacked, still didnt end up well, but just because a gun shoots, doesnt mean it will save your life.....bear spray has been proven more effective for a reason. And im a gun guy.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> He had a gun as well...those that have spent enough time around grizzlies generally know that bear spray is a better option. Another example of why he used that and not the gun. He still got attacked, still didnt end up well, but just because a gun shoots, doesnt mean it will save your life.....bear spray has been proven more effective for a reason. And im a gun guy.



I have had the bear spray - Gun conversation with guys for years.
also what gun you need to carry, some think 44 mag. or larger.
personally, I prefer a gun over spray,
to my way of thinking spray is only going to help if the bear is downwind of you ?. if it is up wind, it seems to me the blowback will end up in your face ?. just my thought on spray.
as far as Guns go, I prefer my Glock model 22, 40 S&W, with 15 rounds staggered every other round with 155 gr. JHP & FMJ .
I can rapid fire all 15 rounds and pretty much keep them all in a paper plate size target at 15 to 20 yards, with a larger caliber like a 44, by the time you recover from the recoil, 1 shot is probably the only one you will get.
again this is just my thoughts on the 2 options.
I hunt about 40 miles west of where this happen, I have never seen a Grizzly, not even a track from one. and hope I never do.
it seems like grizzly attacks are down this year compared to last year. last year I think I heard about 10, this is only the 2nd or 3rd I remember this year. there is a lot of talk about opening a season on them, maybe it will happen one of these days.
my friends that live in the Bozeman area, see grizzly on a regular basis, so there must be a good number of them.

Kevin


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

This makes me wonder of how little non hunted bears are afraid of people. In Alaska I have always experienced bears to run the other way as soon as I have been seen. It seems like that in the lower 48 since grizzlies are not hunted much that they have no fear.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

buckykm1 said:


> I have had the bear spray - Gun conversation with guys for years.
> also what gun you need to carry, some think 44 mag. or larger.
> personally, I prefer a gun over spray,
> to my way of thinking spray is only going to help if the bear is downwind of you ?. if it is up wind, it seems to me the blowback will end up in your face ?. just my thought on spray.
> ...


Seems like an age old debate. When I lived in Alaska, and several trips back to visit I never carried a hand gun, when I did carry it was always a short shotgun loaded to the hilt with slugs. I have never carried bear spray. I have had several encounters with bears and not once have I ever been threatened. In just about every encounter but one all the bears ran immediately. The one encounter where the bear did not was in Denali national park where bears cannot be hunted.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> I have had the bear spray - Gun conversation with guys for years.
> also what gun you need to carry, some think 44 mag. or larger.
> personally, I prefer a gun over spray,
> to my way of thinking spray is only going to help if the bear is downwind of you ?. if it is up wind, it seems to me the blowback will end up in your face ?. just my thought on spray.
> ...


Have had this conversation many times as well. Whatever someone is more comfortable with, is probably better for them. Bear spray is not going to get in-effective until winds get very, very strong. Ive discharged bear spray before, and its amazing what it can do. Not just a fine spray mist.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

brushbuster said:


> This makes me wonder of how little non hunted bears are afraid of people. In Alaska I have always experienced bears to run the other way as soon as I have been seen. It seems like that in the lower 48 since grizzlies are not hunted much that they have no fear.


You might be right but in Alaska I wonder how many bears have actually been shot at to cause them to be afraid of people? It's not like deer in Michigan where every one has had arrows and bullets whistling by their ear from the time they are weaned.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I sprayed a small black bear just north of anchorage back in late 90's. He ran about 20ft and then turned back around and walked back at me.

Hardly ever carried a handgun. 99% of time it was either my co-pilot (45/70) or my 458Lott.

Luckily in 18 years I never had to shoot a bear in self defense.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't have a FB account. Can somebody tell me where this happened?

Thanx!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I don't have a FB account. Can somebody tell me where this happened?
> 
> Thanx!



Bozeman MT. it was even on our local News the other night.

Kevin


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> Bozeman MT. it was even on our local News the other night.
> 
> Kevin


One of my boys texted me the video, but it didn't mention the location. Me and four buddies are leaving for Kodiak Island, Alaska, in two weeks. He heard there "might" be some bears up there...so he sent me this video.

Thanx!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> One of my boys texted me the video, but it didn't mention the location. Me and four buddies are leaving for Kodiak Island, Alaska, in two weeks. He heard there "might" be some bears up there...so he sent me this video.
> 
> Thanx!



Good luck on your hunt, and be safe.

Kevin


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> Good luck on your hunt, and be safe.
> 
> Kevin


Thank you. We're going to try.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Thank you. We're going to try.


I'm jealous. I miss bear hunting. Who are you hunting with?


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I spent three months in AK this summer and prob saw 30 grizzlys, two of them at 12 yards with nothing between us but air. I flew over to Katmai NP and hiked the beach area with pilot/guide where we saw 7 grizzlys up close. He was carrying two bear flares, which he said more and more guides are carrying. They're similar to a road flare, ignite instantly, are as bright as a welder flame and make a significant noise. He said he's only struck two in 7 years, but the bears were obviously terrified of it.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

bucko12pt said:


> I spent three months in AK this summer and prob saw 30 grizzlys, two of them at 12 yards with nothing between us but air. I flew over to Katmai NP and hiked the beach area with pilot/guide where we saw 7 grizzlys up close. He was carrying two bear flares, which he said more and more guides are carrying. They're similar to a road flare, ignite instantly, are as bright as a welder flame and make a significant noise. He said he's only struck two in 7 years, but the bears were obviously terrified of it.



interesting, I have never heard of Bear flares, I wonder where you could buy them ?.
I will have to do some searching.

Kevin


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

buckykm1 said:


> interesting, I have never heard of Bear flares, I wonder where you could buy them ?.
> I will have to do some searching.
> 
> Kevin





buckykm1 said:


> interesting, I have never heard of Bear flares, I wonder where you could buy them ?.
> I will have to do some searching.
> 
> Kevin


I s


buckykm1 said:


> interesting, I have never heard of Bear flares, I wonder where you could buy them ?.
> I will have to do some searching.
> 
> Kevin


I should have, but didn't ask him. They were about 12" long and 1" in diameter. Remove a cap on the bottom and it released a string to actuate it, like the simulated C2 grenades we used in the military. 
He said they ignited instantly, unlike road flares that you strike like a match with a 1000# grizzly bearing down on you.

I made sure he had both of them out and strings deployed when the boar and sow were 12 yards from us.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

bucko12pt said:


> I s
> 
> 
> I should have, but didn't ask him. They were about 12" long and 1" in diameter. Remove a cap on the bottom and it released a string to actuate it, like the simulated C2 grenades we used in the military.
> ...



I did some research last night.
the actual Bear flares I found for the most part couldn't be shipped to the U.S. ?.
but I also found that a lot of people said the Marine handheld flares will do the same thing, and I found a couple of places to buy them, red seems to be the most common, but if you look, you can find the white burning ones too.
they run about $32.00 each, plus freight from what I found.

Kevin


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Joel/AK said:


> I'm jealous. I miss bear hunting. Who are you hunting with?


Sorry to give an incorrect impression. We are going to Kodiak, but not to hunt bears. We're going to hunt Sitka Blacktail Deer out of Old Harbor.

It should be fun.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm still jealous and you will still see bear. Hope you have a hell of a trip.

I heard alot some agencies carry a firecracker shot gun round for bears. Works just like it's name.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

buckykm1 said:


> I did some research last night.
> the actual Bear flares I found for the most part couldn't be shipped to the U.S. ?.
> but I also found that a lot of people said the Marine handheld flares will do the same thing, and I found a couple of places to buy them, red seems to be the most common, but if you look, you can find the white burning ones too.
> they run about $32.00 each, plus freight from what I found.
> ...


You can buy the Marine flares at West Marine, or most other Marine supply places. The only issue I see with them is they require being struck like a match to ignite them and I'm not sure I'd want that with a 1000# brown bear bearing down in me at 30 mph.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

bucko12pt said:


> You can buy the Marine flares at West Marine, or most other Marine supply places. The only issue I see with them is they require being struck like a match to ignite them and I'm not sure I'd want that with a 1000# brown bear bearing down in me at 30 mph.



The handheld Marine ones I looked at last night you pulled a string just like the bear ones ?.
they looked exactly the same, but they burned in either red or white, and they lasted 3 minutes rather than just one like the bear ones did ?.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

buckykm1 said:


> The handheld Marine ones I looked at last night you pulled a string just like the bear ones ?.
> they looked exactly the same, but they burned in either red or white, and they lasted 3 minutes rather than just one like the bear ones did ?.


Oh cool, I only looked at West Marine and they only had the striker type. Where did you find the string type?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

bucko12pt said:


> Oh cool, I only looked at West Marine and they only had the striker type. Where did you find the string type?


I would have to go back and look again, the hard part was finding the white burning ones, most places only had the red.
if you do a search for handheld Marine flares, you should find them, that is what I did.

Kevin


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Joel/AK said:


> I'm still jealous and you will still see bear. Hope you have a hell of a trip.
> 
> I heard alot some agencies carry a firecracker shot gun round for bears. Works just like it's name.


Joel,

Thanks! It should be fun. I'll post our results when we return.


----------

